# ,  / > Alinco >    Alinco dj-191

## banan

!       Alinco dj-191,     ,    , !  :Very Happy:

----------


## MurzuL

? 
        ,         98 ...

----------


## banan

!  ,    .   !

----------


## R3TO

> !
> 
>   .            .          ?
> .


====================  ===================
    .
 .  .

----------


## Gustavo

191,   .    ,     :(

----------


## R3TO

1.   .     .    ,  TC1.   .
2.  ,        ?
3.  ,  " " 2- .

----------


## R3TO

TC1         .
   -   -   .
    -  15     ...  :Wink: 
 ,       !     ...

----------


## dimon2005

> TC1         .


 ,   1   .  :Smile:    .   !

----------

